# Need Help with 80' Bear Archery Whitetail EL



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

that bow doesnt require a cable guard as it has wide wheels so the cables are enough out of the way


----------



## Adam Moorhouse (May 11, 2014)

postman99 said:


> that bow doesnt require a cable guard as it has wide wheels so the cables are enough out of the way


Alright, thanks for the info.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe you might be mistaken about that as the bows with the wide wheel didn't have a place for a cable guard on the riser as at that time they didn't know what a cable guard was or have a need for one & that E-wheel on that bow appears to be pretty narrow. If you need a cable guard for it PM me I do have some that will work.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Cable guards came out in 1978. No Bear wont have parts-but how would we know? Dont work for Bear. That company has changed hands as well.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

that bow does not need a cable guard! that bow has many different names but is all the same bow. black bear, Jennings black lightening and probably a few others. bear made that bow for Jennings aswell because they were the same company. and cable guards were along way before that bow was made


----------

